# For Fans of Jasper Fforde - Fruitbasket From Hell - FREE KINDLE BOOK!



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

My two books, Fruitbasket from Hell and A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet are now available from the Kindle Store.

They star Alex Cheradon as a private investigator with the supernatural and the sci fi.

*Fruitbasket from Hell*










My name's Alex Cheradon. I'm a private investigator. That means I investigate&#8230;private&#8230;stuff.

I do NOT slay vampires, battle demons, fight zombies or vanquish evil spirits. In fact, you know what? Let's just strike a line through the whole supernatural genre and call it a big no-no for me, okay?

Steven Raines (you know, the man who made billions making an operating system that out-Microsoft-ed Microsoft?) hired me to look for his missing daughter. Although, he's pretty sure she's dead. But, hey, guy's offering me a million dollar payday, so I'm not going to argue.

I'm also going to ignore the thing about her being a Satanist, the dead bodies that are piling up around me, and vampires that I find myself in the middle of. And that big thing named Pookie, I'm going to ignore that, too.

Yep. I'm just going to ignore it all. For one million dollars I can totally do that.

Now all I have to do is stay alive long enough to spend the money.

Book 1 in the Alex Cheradon series.

*A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet*










Hi there, I'm Alex Cheradon, private investigator and local trouble magnet.

Recently a man has come into my office with no memory of who he is. Naturally, he wants to hire me to find his identity. For some reason he also happens to have a winning lotto ticket that he's willing to use as payment. Said ticket is worth 10 million dollars. I don't find anything suspicious about that, do you (note: sarcasm)?

I've also been recently employed with the newly widowed Mrs. Ruxpin. Seems her deceased husband had a certain gem that's gone missing. A gem with some mystical properties, if you catch my meaning. Look, I know I hate the supernatural as much as the next guy, but, hey, her money's good. So it's a mystical gem, what could go wrong?

No, seriously, I'm asking: What could go wrong? Could someone please talk me out of this because I just had a flash of images that involved a head in a bathtub and a pet shop emporium. Please don't make me go to the pet shop emporium. Please.

They are available here  Fruitbasket from Hell and here  A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet. They're also available at my website, One Stray Word where I do a FREE webcomic, Mon-Fri, entitled Rupert & Me.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Best of luck, but the price is a bit high, considering the true list on your site is a dollar less.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, the price is a bit high. I generally don't pay more than $3 for a first-time Indie book.

I couldn't help but read the reviews, so I have to ask if you have published a revised copy since that one review?    Or, was that reviewer just someone you ticked off?    I know from personal experience that can happen.

The book description sounds very interesting, though.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, the books have been revised. That guy was a disgruntled reviewer. I don't know what was wrong with him that day. Maybe he woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I also will not pay more than $2.95 for an Indie author I have not read before, and would prefer it to be less than that, unless the description really grabs me.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

jmkwriter said:


> Yes, the books have been revised. That guy was a disgruntled reviewer. I don't know what was wrong with him that day. Maybe he woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


Okay. My apologies for bringing that up, but I had to ask. 

Well, at least this way, you had a chance to refute it.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

UPDATE
For a limited time Fruitbasket from Hell







is being offered for .99! Get it now while it's dirt cheap!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just got my copy to add to my TBR list.  Thank you for offering your book.
deb


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Got my copy!  Thanks!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

That's great! I hope you both enjoy the book!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

I have free excerpts from both books,  Fruitbasket from Hell and  A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet at my website, jasonkrumbine.com. You can find them  here.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

For a limited time, A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet, is being offered for 0.99 at Smashwords. It is available in a variety of formats, including the Kindle.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Current sales ranking for Fruitbasket from Hell:

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #2,216 in Kindle Store (See Bestsellers in Kindle Store)
Popular in these categories: (What's this?)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure
#40 in Books > Religion & Spirituality > Christianity > Literature & Fiction > Mystery
#45 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Men's Adventure

Thank you to everyone who's been buying it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations.  How exciting for you.  
deb


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet is now available for 3.95 at the Kindle Store.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

While I know that this isn't technically an update about the Kindle Edition of Fruitbasket from Hell, it is related.

I'm selling a tie-in shirt thru cafepress. Here's a looksee:



It's available here in men's sizes.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

I've got a sale going on! I'm clearing out my inventory of books at my website www.jasonkrumbine.com. The printed edition of Fruitbasket from Hell is only *$3.95*.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

It may not be .99 anymore, but Fruitbasket from Hell is still available for $2.99, along with it's sequel A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet. Get caught up now 'cause Book 3 is just around the corner!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome _back_to KindleBoards, Jason. Since it's been a while and we never posted a welcome message for you, I figured you were due!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I love the title! (And the description sounds great, too!)

Joel


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Amazon slashed the price! Fruitbasket from Hell only $2.39 right now!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Just wanted to mention that both Fruitbasket from Hell and the sequel, A for Amnesia, B is for Bullet, are being sold DRM free. Which means you can read them, and rest of my books, on any device you want.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Ho! Ho! Ho! Merry Christmas! Happy Hanukkah!

For the month of December get Fruitbasket from Hell for only $0.99! It's a Christmas miracle!

At $0.99, it not only makes it pretty cheap gift for yourself and anyone else(Remember, you can gift Kindle books now!), but you can also pick up the next in the series, A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet and can get both books for less than $4! Not only is that an awesome deal, but you'll also be ready for the third book in the series, _Little People, Big Crimes_ coming in January!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

An excerpt from Fruitbasket from Hell. Still only $0.99.

I smiled and opened the door, still coasting on Amanda's smile, and was greeted by Vegan's ugly mug.

"Maybe you didn't understand, but I ain't talking to you," he said.

"Ah, your mouth says no, but your eyes say yes," I replied, closing the door behind me.

"What, are you deaf or something?"

"I would have to definitely go with the 'something,'" I sat down in one of the chairs in front of his desk.

It was a nice office, if you didn't minded being surrounded by lots of dead, stuffed animals. I'm curious, when does it stop being a hobby and start becoming an obsession? And are there support groups for it?

Vegan sat back down behind his desk, practically glowering at me. I felt so special. I hadn't actually had someone glower at me in quite some time. Well, there was my landlady last month, but she doesn't count. It was more of an evil eye than a glower with her.

"I don't have to talk to you, so I ain't," Vegan said firmly.

Well, who could argue with logic like that? How did this guy get his own security firm? What, did he win it out of a crackerjack box or something?

I nodded, thinking that this was a much better approach than to come right out and insult his limited intelligence. For all I knew, he might take offense to that and I could end up becoming his newest addition to his zoo of stuffed creatures.

"That's even better," I said. "You see, without any hard facts to contradict me I can come up with a conclusion that is perfectly satisfactory to me. Like, say, you killed the young miss Nevada Raines and then had her stuffed and placed in a bedroom where you could gaze upon her endlessly. What do you think?"

I have to admit, I was kind of proud of that theory. It had a certain, authentic, ripped-from-the-headlines feel to it. Maybe I missed my calling as a writer?

I think, I wasn't sure about this, but I think his glowering had officially turned to growling. He was a little red in face, although that could just mean he was constipated. Though, his fists were getting clenched rather tightly. Okay, two words: anger management. Maybe we forget the support group for people who like to kill and then stuff dead animals and skip straight to Angry People Anonymous.

Vegan had his own two choice words. Words that I only thought sailors knew. It was followed with:

"If you don't get the heck out of my office right now-"

I held my hands up. Now would probably be a good time for a friendly intervention. "Hey, yo, take a chill pill or maybe something stronger. Like morphine. Or Thorazine. I just want to ask you a couple of questions and then I'll be out of your hair. I promise," I crossed my heart. "Cross my heart and all that."
Vegan unclenched his fists, although he still looked like he wanted to mediate a special meeting between my face and his fist. I think he was going to be able to contain himself; if not, we were only three stories up. In my defense I could always say it was just an accident.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Fruitbasket from Hell, only $0.99.

Sample from page 99:

Ony shook her head. "No."

I nodded. "I figured as much. You happen to feel like hazarding a guess as to where she might be?"

"Nowhere near her father."

I rolled my eyes. "Right. Well, I kind of figured that one on my own. You wouldn't happen to know where any of these 'gateways' to Hell would be located, would you?"

"No," she said, rather succinctly actually.

Okay then. I picked up the book with the pentagram. "Mind if I hang onto this for a little while?"

"Yes," she replied, taking the book from my hands. "It's worth far more than you could ever hope to make while you're alive."

Down with the self-esteem!

"Well, you know, maybe if you could lower your prices you might get more customers. Perhaps you could have a special. Buy two spell books at half price and get one free satanic lineage book signed by Satan himself."

"Do you have other questions?"

"Yeah, but nothing you can answer, thanks for asking though," I paused at the door. "Well, actually, yes, I do have one more question," I turned back to her. "How would you describe Nevada?"

Ony took a moment to think.

"Smart," she said. "Very smart."

"If she was so smart, why did she try to stop her father and Count on her own? There's a dozen demon slayers in this town who would have been more than qualified to help her."

Ony shrugged. "Ask her when you find her."

Gee, thanks for being so helpful.

I stepped outside and pulled out my cell phone, punching in the number for the office.

"Hello?" Nicky answered after a couple of rings.

"Hey, it's me. I got some things I want to you put on the Board."

"'Case closed'?"

"No, not case closed, you idiot. Put 'gateway to Hell' next to 'the Well' down there in the bottom corner." I got into the T-bird and pulled into traffic. "Then I need you to put, next to 'the Bloden Stone,' 'key to the gateway to Hell.' And then, cross out Steven Raines as the Satanist and replace him with Kimberly Raines, his wife."

Silence greeted me from the other side.

"Hello? You get all that?" I asked.

Fruitbasket from Hell only $0.99 through Dec. 31.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Start filling up your new Kindle!

Fruitbasket from Hell only $0.99 till the end of the month.

Steven Raines (you know, the man who made billions making an operating system that out-Microsoft-ed Microsoft?) has hired Alex Cheradon(private investigator) to look for his missing daughter. Good news: It's a million dollar payday. Bad news: she may be a Satanist hell bent on bringing the Devil to Earth.

The dead bodies are piling up. Vampires are crawling out of the woodwork. And there's something named Pookie that's lurking around the corner.

Breathtakingly paced, the jokes and wisecracks fly fast as Alex races against the clock to save the day.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Wednesday's my birthday and the best gift you can give is to buy this book! Still available for only $2.99!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Fruitbasket from Hell is back to $0.99!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

It's still only $0.99 and till the last day of April you can get the next two books for $0.99, too!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Check out the two book trailers for FRUITBASKET FROM HELL






Also, FRUITBASKET FROM HELL may only be $0.99 in the Kindle Store, but at Smashwords you can get a copy for your Kindle FOR FREE!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

It's now free. Go on. You know you want it.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

IT'S STILL FREE!!!!!!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

People are calling it:

"Quirky and fun"

"Kept me laughing from begining to end"

"really cool book!"

Well, it's still FREE and if that's not too expensive for YOU, go grab a copy and chime in with your own review!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

It's still free, but all good things must come to an end! Get your copy now before it's too late!

FRUITBASKET FROM HELL


----------

